# Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flashlightreviews.ca



## selfbuilt

Hi all,
I have done a full revamp of my flashlight review listing site, www.flashlightreviews.ca. 

You will still find full lists of all my CPF reviews on the site, but in a much more clearly organized fashion. There is also a lot of new background content, especially under the FAQ and Methods tabs (which have similarly been re-organized for clarity).

I've also started putting a prominent link right on the main page for my most recent review.

One interesting new feature is the custom Google search (top right-hand corner), which searches CPF specifically. I've customized the search result placement box on my site, so it all comes up at the top of the main page box for each given page. To close the search result box, just hit the "x" beside the search input field at the top right-hand corner of the page.

Let me know what you think of the new site! :wave:

_*UPDATE March 25, 2017:* Sorry I haven't been around for a long time - my work life got pretty crazy last year, will likely get even worse in the short-term. Between that and my whisky reviewing hobby (http://whiskyanalysis.com/), I have had NO time to even test any of the flashlights I have on hand. I have since informed all the makers who have asked that I am no longer taking lights for the foreseeable future. I do hope to post at least a cursory analysis of the lights on hand, but not sure when I will find the time. :sigh:_


----------



## Lou Minescence

*Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Thank you. Great reviews. It's hard to improve upon perfection.


----------



## sidecross

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

It looks very good, you are a very valuable resource.

You helped me so much that I used your donation link and was happy to help with a small donation. :thumbsup:


----------



## AnotherA

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Your reviews have helped me out immensely. Thank you!


----------



## ZRXBILL

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Wow, I guess you can always get better. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## Swede74

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Very nice revamp:twothumbs Your site leaves very little to be desired for the flashlight enthusiast, but if I may offer a suggestion that might appeal to the general public, or anyone who is looking to buy a flashlight and has already decided how much they are willing to spend: perhaps you could offer the option of viewing your reviews organized by price?

On a completely unrelated note: I thought cats were experts at nimbly stepping out of your way when you're about to step on them in the dark. 

Finally, I'd like to chime in with previous posters and thank you again for all the valuable information you have contributed to the flashlight community, and for all your hard work.


----------



## cyclesport

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Great looking Site! My thanks as well for all your hard work and attention to detail...you are the gold standard sir! Just thinking out loud but perhaps you could add an "upcoming flashlight review" teaser to let us know what newly released lights are in the pipeline for a near future review?


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Thanks for the support everyone. :grouphug:



sidecross said:


> You helped me so much that I used your donation link and was happy to help with a small donation. :thumbsup:


Thanks, I appreciate that. I don't accept any sort of sponsorship/advertising, and fund all my reviews out of my own pocket. The battery costs (not to mention the frequent custom/duty fees, photo server fees, website fees, etc.) can really add up quickly, so the donations to my battery fund are always greatly appreciated. 



Swede74 said:


> Very nice revamp:twothumbs Your site leaves very little to be desired for the flashlight enthusiast, but if I may offer a suggestion that might appeal to the general public, or anyone who is looking to buy a flashlight and has already decided how much they are willing to spend: perhaps you could offer the option of viewing your reviews organized by price?


Hmmm, interesting idea. One of the challenges there is that prices frequently drop over time, and all models have a limited commercial lifespan (so would require a lot of updates, etc.). I'll give it some thought ... maybe some sort of price indicator could work.



> On a completely unrelated note: I thought cats were experts at nimbly stepping out of your way when you're about to step on them in the dark.


Really? I always thought they seem to go out of their way to try and trip me (especially on the stairs).  Seriously though, sleeping cats can be a road hazard en route the bathroom at night ...  



cyclesport said:


> Just thinking out loud but perhaps you could add an "upcoming flashlight review" teaser to let us know what newly released lights are in the pipeline for a near future review?


I try to avoid doing that, to save myself from all the inevitable queries that would follow (i.e., so when will be ready?, can you tell what the throw is like?, what's the beam tint like?, etc.). As it as, the manufacturers frequently request updates on my testing/review status ... as you can imagine, there's almost always a few weeks lag time from receipt to full review. 

More practically, there can often be delays due to problems that I uncover. This can require some back-and-forth with the manufacturer, and may even require new samples to be shipped out and re-tested. So I prefer not to "tease" unless I know for sure a review is imminent (i.e., I'm just putting the finishing touches on it).



Lou Minescence said:


> Thank you. Great reviews. It's hard to improve upon perfection.


Mrs selfbuilt might disagree with you there :laughing: ... but I appreciate the sentiment!


----------



## shelm

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Great website, professional revamp, congrats! And thanks!



selfbuilt said:


> So I prefer not to "tease" unless I know for sure a review is imminent.


No kidding. If you could share such kind of "imminent info", we'd love to know!! :huh:


----------



## Davekan

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Nice.


----------



## sbbsga

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

:twothumbs


----------



## TEEJ

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

:rock::rock:

You are a god among men.


----------



## tobrien

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Absolutely perfect


----------



## HgVapor

Long time lurker but I had to peek out from behind the flashlight to say thanks and great job! I've been helped often by your work!:twothumbs


----------



## candle lamp

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Congratulations to the improved site. It's great & very helpful! :twothumbs

Thanks a lot for your time & effort as always. :thanks:


----------



## liveris flashlights

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Excellent work!!!


----------



## subwoofer

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Great work!

I like to try and improve what I do and to try to raise the bar that you originally set. Now you have raised it again!

With a full time challenging job, a full time challenging Mrs Subwoofer (don't tell her I said that), and 'life', it is often hard for me to find time for the reviews.

How do you find the time? (glad you do)


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Thanks everyone - I appreciate all the positive support. :wave:



tobrien said:


> Absolutely perfect





subwoofer said:


> With a full time challenging job, a full time challenging Mrs Subwoofer (don't tell her I said that), and 'life', it is often hard for me to find time for the reviews.


Actually, I keep thinking of things I would like to add or improve - especially in making the site more interactive, and a greater resource. The question is really one of time (or more specifically, diminishing returns for the amount of time required). In a zero-sum world, the more time I spend on the site is less time I spend on reviews ... 

But bit-by-bit, I hope to keep adding useful new features to the site. I will post any updates here.


----------



## orbital

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

*+

selfbuilt, CPF is a better place because of you ~ *:thumbsup:


...your new site looks great & we all owe you a huge thanks!


----------



## bodhran

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

The site looks great. Added to Favorites. So many of my flashlights were purchased due to your reviews and you haven't let me down yet..*s*


----------



## fliptwister

Very nice! Thank you! I will donate!


----------



## N10

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

very nice...very neat!


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Thanks again everyone.

As promised,I am continuing to update the pages. In particular, I've added a few more questions to my FAQ page: http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/support.html

Right now, this is still providing more of an overview of my testing philosophy (as I do get many questions about this). The testing methodology page (http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/method.htm) is a good entry point for more details on what I do and why. Still plan to develop more content there, but it will take time.

Cheers. :wave:


----------



## TweakMDS

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Oulala! I'm joining in on the very well deserved mass praise here. The new site looks absolutely great! 
Besides that: Thanks for all your hard work, and providing us with an independant and trustworthy source of both technical info as well as quality review. Other areas of electronics would only be so lucky in having a source of information like this.

*hands award*


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

Hi all,

I've just updated my site with a new page: Flashlight Recommendations

The goal here isn't to supply specific recommendations, but to give you a range of good options to consider in each battery class, from among my recent reviews. I know the sheer volume of reviews can daunting for newcomers, so I thought it would be easier to provide some good entry points to decent lights this way. I plan to keep it regularly updated. 

P.S.: I had to update the CSS to get everything to fit on the header and footer bars, so if anything looks wonky in your browser, just hit your page refresh. If that doesn't sort it out, let me know - I've tried it on several platforms, and everything is displaying fine.


----------



## selfbuilt

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

As promised, I am continuing to update background material on my www.flashlightreviews.ca site. 

In this case, some discussion in one of my review threads got me thinking of explaining the use of a cooling fan in my runtime testing. You will see a discussion of it on my Testing Methodology page, right after the Runtimes Explained section (direct link).

I am also continuing to update the Recommendations page, as new reviews come out.


----------



## naiter

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

I love the "Some suggestions to consider, as of December 2012:" section. Wonder if it was there before? I was on your site before, but don't remember seeing it. 

Your reviews have helped all of us save soo much money. Every time I get a new light I know exactly what I am getting. Thank you!!


----------



## naiter

Selfbuilt,
I love your summary / comparison tables. I can get a good idea of the beam from the lumens to lux ratings. And having multiple lights summaries side by side helps too. But sometimes there is a light near its class that wasn't added, or you reviewed one after you reviewed the light I'm looking at. It'd be nice to have a huge summary table with every light you've reviewed on it. Maybe even a filter feature to narrow down a few specifics? I know I'm asking even more from something already great, sorry... But I do find myself going back and forth from one review to another sometimes specifically to look at these summary/comparison stats. 

Thanks,
--naiter


----------



## selfbuilt

naiter said:


> I love the "Some suggestions to consider, as of December 2012:" section. Wonder if it was there before? I was on your site before, but don't remember seeing it.


No, it's a new section as of earlier this month. 



naiter said:


> It'd be nice to have a huge summary table with every light you've reviewed on it. Maybe even a filter feature to narrow down a few specifics? I know I'm asking even more from something already great, sorry... But I do find myself going back and forth from one review to another sometimes specifically to look at these summary/comparison stats.


I agree, it would be very useful to have the master table lists consolidated on the web, in a filterable way. But there's some technical (and programming) challenges to be able to implement it. Not least of which is the updated lightmeter used for the recent tables (I didn't go back and re-test all the old lights, for example). I'll give it some thought ...


----------



## selfbuilt

Just updated my ANSI FL-1 standard page with some explanation of water resistance levels (scroll down toward the end of the page).

This is based on some discussion in one of my recent threads - I thought I would explain how the ANSI FL-1 standard pass levels are more specific (and stringent) than the IPX rating levels they are based on. :wave:


----------



## tonky

an RSS feed for the reviews would be great 

thank you for your work, i'm byuing flashlights almost exclusively based on your excellent reviews!


----------



## selfbuilt

tonky said:


> an RSS feed for the reviews would be great


Thanks, that's a good idea, I'll look into it. 

As an interim solution, I notice a lot of people have subscribed to my video channel at YouTube. That way people get an e-mail notficiation when a video goes public (which happens simulatenously to the review being posted here, each cross-linked).

Oh, and :welcome:


----------



## IMSabbel

By the way, you should really make backups from all your reviews. Forum crashes HAVE happened, and it would be a shame for stuff to get lost.

In an other forum I frequent they lost 8 months of post at one time, and it is a real gap in history there, as every review/discussion of stuff from most of 2006 simply is gone forever...


----------



## shelm

How do we know what's in the working, what's the next upcoming review? 
You wouldnt tell, would ya?
We luv to be teased


----------



## READYSETGO

Go ahead SB - tease us a little since we all love lights so much!


----------



## selfbuilt

IMSabbel said:


> By the way, you should really make backups from all your reviews. Forum crashes HAVE happened, and it would be a shame for stuff to get lost.
> In an other forum I frequent they lost 8 months of post at one time, and it is a real gap in history there, as every review/discussion of stuff from most of 2006 simply is gone forever...


Not to worry, I do keep multiple backups of all my reviews. I just haven't posted them anywhere else. 

Server outages have happened here too, with several months lost once. If we suffer another forum outage, I can easily repost any missing reviews once the system comes back up (and hopefully restore as much as possible of the discussion threads from search engine caches, as we did last time). 

It terms of an off-line backup for when CPF is down, that's a bit more work (e.g., on my own site). I kept it up for ahwile, but haven't bothered lately. The problem is that I have to convert all my BBCode reviews to HTML, review and fix all formatting glitches, insert them into a template for my site, update all internal and external links (including links to full review threads), then incorporate the backups into my site. It's a bit of work, when I prefer people follow the reviews here - since they can easily post in the thread, which greatly expands the value of the reviews. 

If I get some downtime, I'll see about posting backups on my review site ... I need to work on the templates first, and automate as much of the process as I can (including revising the old backups).



shelm said:


> How do we know what's in the working, what's the next upcoming review?
> You wouldnt tell, would ya?
> We luv to be teased


Sorry, don't plan to do that in any formal way. I tend to get a lot of e-mails and PMs when people know I am working on a review, asking how well a light throws, or what output is on some specific battery or level, etc., etc. The time spend dealing with all those one-off requests tends to distract from actually completing the reviews. Also, issues can crop up during testing, inducing delays while discussing with the manufacturer, or waiting for revised samples to get shipped, etc. Again, I don't want to have to try and explain the status of everything all the time, especially when I am still in the middle of sorting it all out.

Thanks for the support everyone! :grouphug:


----------



## holylight

tks for the review +10


----------



## selfbuilt

Hi all,

Just updated my Flashlight Recommendation page with some new examples from among my recent reviews. I've also added a new section on multiple AA lights (i.e., 3x, 4x, 6x, and 8x).

Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## Dubois

Very handy reference - I'm surprised that this thread isn't stickied.


----------



## selfbuilt

Dubois said:


> Very handy reference - I'm surprised that this thread isn't stickied.


That's a good idea. Thanks to the mods for "stickifying" it for me.

Hopefully this thread will continue to serve as a way for people to suggest additional features and functionality for the flashlightreviews.ca site. I'll also keep you updated of any significant new additions. :wave:


----------



## nativecajun

When I want to know how a flashlight really works, its pros, cons, durability, "accurate info about" etc. This is the person reviews is where I turn to. When I cannot find the light I want to know the "how it really works", accurate info. about, on selfbuilt's page I am disappointed. Thank you very much for your hard work in providing reviews which are reliable and accurate. When looking for a light I may be just interested in, or looking to buy this is the first place I turn to.


----------



## fridgemagnet

I hope this is the right place to put this...I'm new here...Your reviews are just what I need, but I have a problem:

I am colour blind, and the graphs of output/time, for various battery types and flashlights (that I would find really helpful), are completely impossible for me to read.

The damned image verification before posting gets me every time too.

Would it be possible to put a little information along the graph traces, so that persons such as myself could make use of that information?
Just a numbering system would do the trick.

And thanks a lot for all your hard work.


----------



## selfbuilt

fridgemagnet said:


> Would it be possible to put a little information along the graph traces, so that persons such as myself could make use of that information?
> Just a numbering system would do the trick.


I can appreciate how that would be a problem for you. The graphs are busy, which is why I put the legend with the time to 50% - as a secondary guide to help people line up the individual graphs. Imperfect, I know. I will give it some thought to see if I can come up with anything better


----------



## fridgemagnet

I do refer to the "time to 50%" box - it's ok for finding the trace for each light individually, but for comparisons - you would need a far better memory than mine..I get lost.
If I may offer a suggestion - for new reviews only - simply ordering the "time to 50%" box in the order that the graph traces hit 50% on light output - that would be a great help.


----------



## pineconecounter

Thank You for the great reviews.


----------



## TEM53

I have enjoyed your reviews for a while and finally decided to register to the forum. Looking forward to more great reviews.


----------



## selfbuilt

pineconecounter said:


> Thank You for the great reviews.





TEM53 said:


> I have enjoyed your reviews for a while and finally decided to register to the forum. Looking forward to more great reviews.


Thanks, and :welcome:


----------



## WickedSlow

Selfbuilt, ditto here; I have also read many of your reviews recently and decided to join the forum as a result of the vast amount of information you and other members contribute here.


----------



## selfbuilt

WickedSlow said:


> Selfbuilt, ditto here; I have also read many of your reviews recently and decided to join the forum as a result of the vast amount of information you and other members contribute here.


Thanks, hope you enjoy interacting with the community here. :welcome:


----------



## selfbuilt

On another topic, I've notice some users have subscribed to my YouTube videos as a way of getting immediate e-mails notices of when a new review goes up. 

I don't have a notification system through the website, so that is the easiest way to stay up to date - the videos go public at the same time as the review is posted here. Here's the link to my YouTube Channel home page: http://www.youtube.com/user/cpfselfbuilt


----------



## panag

hallo sb how are you????? i have see most of your reviews!!!!! exelent!!! now i am waiting to see s200c2vn review:twothumbs i am also waiting for outside beamshots with tk61vn pdt!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## selfbuilt

Yes, both will be coming soon.


----------



## RCantor

Since you're reviewing modded flashlights now would you add a modded light section to your web page? I don't see ant modded lights on your web page and when I search on your posts by date it gives me a list in order of the date of the last comment posted. This means that reviews from 2012 are near the top because of a comment on the thread a week ago. The first 2 pages of the search have no modded lights.

Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt

RCantor said:


> Since you're reviewing modded flashlights now would you add a modded light section to your web page? I don't see ant modded lights on your web page and when I search on your posts by date it gives me a list in order of the date of the last comment posted. This means that reviews from 2012 are near the top because of a comment on the thread a week ago. The first 2 pages of the search have no modded lights.


Yes, I'm thinking it's time to re-organize the "chronological list" page to make things clearer. I can add a header list at the top (for categories) and add modded lights as a separate category. I'll try to do that for the next modded review.

*EDIT: Just uploaded a revised page for my CPF reviews. Check it out!*


----------



## johnroq220p16

Please review the Fenix UC40 UE and the Nitecore P20 & P16. I'm following every review that you're doing and basing my next purchase on it, thanks.


----------



## Fumer Tue

*Re: Selfbuilt's Flashlight Reviews: the new and improved flaslightreviews.ca*

HAHAHAH, full time Mrs Subwoofer :twothumbs


----------



## pipes

I just found a review on youtube of yours. And then you said cpf, and I was like oh wow I just joined there. Then I found your entire video section, how am I supposed to be productive on the weekends now? I think I just blew about an hour and didn't even realize it haha. Great reviews, thanks for taking the time to do these.


----------



## selfbuilt

pipes said:


> I just found a review on youtube of yours. And then you said cpf, and I was like oh wow I just joined there. Then I found your entire video section, how am I supposed to be productive on the weekends now? I think I just blew about an hour and didn't even realize it haha. Great reviews, thanks for taking the time to do these.


:welcome:

4 posts are a good start for your first day. :wave:


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hello sir,
Have you ever done a review of a Sup/Acebeam K40 or K40vn?
I am gussing probably not as I just went through your list and did not see one.
But I thought I would ask incase I missed it.
Thank you for all of your hard work!
Ty


----------



## mks195

Thank you SelfBuilt for all you do for the hobbyist > enthusiast > "flashaholic" community! Just sent a modest donation to your battery fund. 
Please continue your Great Work! :twothumbs


----------



## selfbuilt

mks195 said:


> Just sent a modest donation to your battery fund. Please continue your Great Work! :twothumbs


Thanks! :wave:


----------



## Swede74

In the Zebralight SC62 review you asked for your viewers' thoughts on the new YouTube features you have added to your videos. 

I think maybe the intro could be a little longer. Not much, just a second or so to give viewers a chance to read and hopefully remember the name and address of your website. 

As for the "subscribe" feature, it took me a while to figure out that I had to place the mouse pointer over, then click on the "i" icon in the top right corner (I'm using Firefox / Windows 7).


----------



## selfbuilt

Thanks Swede74.

To fill everyone else in, I've been playing around with some of the in video YouTube features - specifically, I've just added an opening intro animation, and a watermark (with a link to my channel, and a "subscribe" feature right on mouse-over menu). The point to adding these is that it's a simple way to update in YouTube, without having to go and edit every video as I do them. I've applied the watermark to all videos, but have left the intro just for this one video for the time being, from the SC62 review: 





Swede74 said:


> I think maybe the intro could be a little longer. Not much, just a second or so to give viewers a chance to read and hopefully remember the name and address of your website.


Yes, I would like to have this 4-5 secs as well ... except YouTube mandates that it can only be 3 secs max. :shrug: I could see about tightening the appearance timings a bit, so the writing comes up faster - but I found in experimenting that that tended to make it look rushed in. I figure people can always scroll back if they missed the weblink.



> As for the "subscribe" feature, it took me a while to figure out that I had to place the mouse pointer over, then click on the "i" icon in the top right corner (I'm using Firefox / Windows 7).


Yes, it depends on the way you are accessing the site (and it is not always intuitive). I was planning to add a comment in the opening of my future videos to mouse over the area, or tap if you are on a tablet.


----------



## KITROBASKIN

Intro looks good except maybe you could let the sound and image 'decay' and fade. It looks and sounds like it is cut abruptly. Not much you can do with 3 seconds...

For those users going through the iOS candlepowerforums app, one needs to click on the YouTube icon in the upper right and enter YouTube in order to see the subscribe icon. No Big Deal.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## selfbuilt

KITROBASKIN said:


> Intro looks good except maybe you could let the sound and image 'decay' and fade. It looks and sounds like it is cut abruptly. Not much you can do with 3 seconds...


Thanks, and I agree with yours and Swede74's comments.

Playing a bit with it today, I was able to squeeze an extra third of a second in at the end of the intor. I've also adjusted it so the writing fades in immediately at the start (along with the logo). That should give people more time to read the web address. And I've also adjusted the audio track so it no longer sounds as abrupt at the end.

I'm also updating the style sheet and design of my flashlightreviews.ca home page, so that the current video plays right in the main box. This makes better use of the width, and allows direct access to the video. :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt

At a user request, I've just added a series of playlists to my YouTube channel. You can see them all here: https://www.youtube.com/user/cpfselfbuilt/playlists

Rather than separate by battery type, I've grouped these more functionally. 

Selfbuilt EDC (AA/CR123A)
Selfbuilt EDC (18650)
Selfbuilt Household (4AA)
Selfbuilt Headlamp
Selfbuilt Keychain
Selfbuilt High Output
Selfbuilt Throwers
Selfbuilt Flooders
Selfbuilt Custom/Mod

Note that the goal here isn't to add in every video I've ever done, but select some of the key examples of lights of good quality, with good user interfaces, etc. While the specific selections don't exactly match the "Recommendations" section of my website, the spirit is similar. 

They play in order of the review (with the most recent playing first). I plan to continuously update these as new reviews come out (but keep them all within a max ~10-15 range, by dropping out old ones).

Hopefully people will find these useful. :wave:


----------



## scs

Selfbuilt,

You're providing valuable QA services to manufacturers and end users. If I were a manufacturer, before a full production run, I'd get samples to you right away and ask for feedback. At the same time, I'd distribute maybe 10-20 samples to users who can provide detailed feedback regarding the lights' field performance. I'd encourage the users to really use the lights, short of abusing them, and to dissect them in order to uncover any defects in design and manufacturing. With regard to compensation for time and effort, perhaps a free final version of the light reviewed for each tester will do? Sounds like a good way to do QA.


----------



## selfbuilt

scs said:


> You're providing valuable QA services to manufacturers and end users. If I were a manufacturer, before a full production run, I'd get samples to you right away and ask for feedback. At the same time, I'd distribute maybe 10-20 samples to users who can provide detailed feedback regarding the lights' field performance.


Yes, it is surprising to me that more makers don't go that route. Instead, what I usually receive is an early shipping sample (at which point, it's often too late). More than once I have received a light and been left scratching my head at what thought process went into the design. :shrug:


----------



## selfbuilt

Another new "feature" that I plan to offer through my website soon: *I will finally start offering some of my review lights for sale*. :wave:

Before you get too excited, the plan is to sell off some lights that I no longer need for ongoing comparison purposes. These will typically be older lights (with older emitters), or more recent ones that have been replaced by even newer editions. In some rare cases, this will include recent lights where I have duplicates. As always, I will NOT be selling engineering samples, customs, mods, or lights received as personal gifts from any source. 

They will also not be sold at massive discounts, but rather at the high-end of what the current primary/secondary market supports for each light. I expect there is a certain market for lights used in the actual reviews here.  This is just an experiment at present - I have never sold review samples before (except for a few lights that I personally purchased), so I don't know what to expect exactly. And keep in mind that I don't have every light I ever reviewed - I've given away a lot over the years as gifts to family and friends, donations to give-aways, local charity auctions, etc. At this point, I am just looking to "thin the herd" to raise some additional funds to support for my ongoing reviews, not launch a fire sale.  

As a nod to readers of my reviews here, I'm happy to provide a "pre-sale" option to CPF members.  It might take me a bit of time to get the flashlightreviews.ca sale page set up, so if there is any older light that you are interested in, drop me a line by PM or at [email protected] and I will let you know if I still have it, and would consider selling it (and at what price). Again, I want to manage expectations that this will be a _limited_ sale of lights that I feel that I can part with, without affecting the quality of my ongoing comparisons. But it will also be first-come, first-served - I don't plan to get into auction situations (at least not at present).

As I said, we'll see how this goes - I reserve the right to change my mind if things don't seem to be working out. :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt

As an update to my last post, I will also be trying out the new CPF Mall feature soon, to see how well that works. But that will likely be limited to relatively new lights (that are linked to recent reviews). 

Again, in the meantime, feel free to contact me directly if there is anything you are are looking for. :wave:


----------



## desmobob

I can't believe how many times I end up on one of selfbuilt's review threads. I just sent a very small donation to his battery fund... if everyone who enjoys his reviews (and who doesn't?) sent a buck or two, it would be a nice gesture of appreciation that would help keep his battery supply well-stocked. It's so easy, using Paypal.

Thanks again for the great reviews,
Bob


----------



## selfbuilt

desmobob said:


> I can't believe how many times I end up on one of selfbuilt's review threads. I just sent a very small donation to his battery fund... if everyone who enjoys his reviews (and who doesn't?) sent a buck or two, it would be a nice gesture of appreciation that would help keep his battery supply well-stocked. It's so easy, using Paypal.


Thanks, I appreciate any amount - even a buck or two. Quality batteries are not cheap (and I do go through a lot of rechargeables, to ensure consistency and reliability).


----------



## FlashlightR

Hi Selfbuilt,

I am a new forum member but I have read many of your great flashlight reviews over the last couple of years. Before I am planning to buy a new flashlight I will check your review website first. 
At the moment, I am planning to buy a new V2 armytek wizard (pro) but haven't seen a review of the light on your site. Are you planning to review this light? Armytek told me that they will sent you a Wizard V2 for review. I am very interested in the thermal management behaviour of the light and how it works in real life compared to the PID controller that Zebralight uses in their lights.

Thanks for all your review effort and hope to hear from you soon !


----------



## selfbuilt

FlashlightR said:


> At the moment, I am planning to buy a new V2 armytek wizard (pro) but haven't seen a review of the light on your site. Are you planning to review this light? Armytek told me that they will sent you a Wizard V2 for review.


Armytek had previously mentioned that they would like to send me a Wizard V2 to review, and I agreed. But I don't have any further info, or an ETA. 

I am a little slammed with reviews in the works right now, so it would likely take me some time to get to this, if and when I do receive it.


----------



## FlashlightR

Thanks for your response, I will wait patiently !


----------



## selfbuilt

Since it looks like the Panjo-enabled CPF Mall is going to stay with us, I've decided to use that means to start selling off my surplus lights. I have created a new "For Sale" tab on my flashlightreviews.ca website, with a direct link to what I have on offer here the CPF Mall. Check it out:

http://www.flashlightreviews.ca/sale.htm

Right now I've only been listing a light or two at a time, but I plan to to start expanding that in May, once I have more time on my hands to devote to this.

As also pointed out on that page, I'm going to try out a new feature on my personal website of adding discount codes for selected lights (available online). In the process of reviewing, dealers sometimes offer me discount codes to pass along to my readers. Since everyone likes a deal, I figured the best place to do that will be next to the individual review listings on my site - to keep it completely separate from my actual reviews and discussion posted here. We'll see how it goes. :wave:


----------



## quickster47

I'm a new member here, and know you have heard all this before, but I wanted to let you know how much I greatly appreciate your reviews and all the time you devote to doing them. I know it takes a lot of time and effort and what you have done and continue to do is one of thee best things about this forum.

Thanks so much! :twothumbs

Carl


----------



## selfbuilt

Thanks Carl, I appreciate the support. And a belated :welcome:


----------



## markr6

I've been meaning to do this for some time and keep forgetting. So, a little cash coming your way via paypal 

Thanks!


----------



## selfbuilt

markr6 said:


> I've been meaning to do this for some time and keep forgetting. So, a little cash coming your way via paypal


Thank you - the flashlights are always hungry, and require frequent feeding.


----------



## Nvincible

Great reviews. Been checking out your site and videos. I appreciate you!


----------



## selfbuilt

Nvincible said:


> Great reviews. Been checking out your site and videos. I appreciate you!


Thanks. I've been behind lately in posting new reviews, due to work and personal commitments. But I have large backlog that will be coming soon. :wave:


----------



## selfbuilt

I've recently decided to branch out with a new review site: WhiskyAnalysis.com

(or, for those you who prefer the American/Irish spelling: WhiskeyAnalysis.com) 

The goal of this new site is to help you make sense of whisky flavours and quality, to aid you in selecting ones you may be interested in trying – based on _your_ personal preferences. This site aims to provide an extensive comparative assessment of whiskies, based on a proper scientific meta-analysis of descriptions and scores given by whisky reviewers with extensive experience

Please see my launch thread in the Cafe for more information: Selfbuilt's WhiskyAnalysis.com 

:wave:


----------



## pvsampson

Hi selfbuilt.Wanted to say I love the reviews you do,and have watched quite a few over the last couple of days.The report on the M2X UT actually swayed me to purchasing.Here in Australia,the price was excellent,$129.95 which was a factor in me deciding on this light,as the quality and performance of comparable output makes others a little more expensive,to say the least.

Thanks.


----------



## selfbuilt

pvsampson said:


> The report on the M2X UT actually swayed me to purchasing.Here in Australia,the price was excellent,$129.95 which was a factor in me deciding on this light,as the quality and performance of comparable output makes others a little more expensive,to say the least.


Thanks, let us know how you find it. There were some comments in that thread that later versions didn't have the dedomed emitter, so please post in the thread to share your experience when you get it. I am currently testing the new M3XS-UT, and its XP-L emitter is a factory dedome.


----------



## Hoodzy

I live in Australia and i bought the M2X Javalot a while ago, Really wish it had an X-PL Emitter though


----------



## selfbuilt

Hoodzy said:


> I live in Australia and i bought the M2X Javalot a while ago, Really wish it had an X-PL Emitter though


:welcome:

Well, it shouldn't make much of difference dedomed, since the XP-L die size is pretty much the same as XM-L2 (although it is boosted a bit for max lumen output). FYI, I'm currently testing the M3XS Javelot, and it is using a dedomed XP-L - will report comparisons in that review when ready.


----------



## WarRaven

Wow, looking forward to that review.
+1
I've the light already, 
to see your findings on it though would be top drawer!


----------



## Not Hot

selfbuilt said:


> Hi all,
> I have done a full revamp of my flashlight review listing site, www.flashlightreviews.ca.
> 
> You will still find full lists of all my CPF reviews on the site, but in a much more clearly organized fashion. There is also a lot of new background content, especially under the FAQ and Methods tabs (which have similarly been re-organized for clarity).
> 
> I've also started putting a prominent link right on the main page for my most recent review.
> 
> One interesting new feature is the custom Google search (top right-hand corner), which searches CPF specifically. I've customized the search result placement box on my site, so it all comes up at the top of the main page box for each given page. To close the search result box, just hit the "x" beside the search input field at the top right-hand corner of the page.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the new site! :wave:
> 
> _*UPDATE:* I am continuing to add new features and functionality to the site, in response to suggestions that I am receiving here. Scroll down the thread to see some of the recent updates._


----------



## Not Hot

Hi,

I was originally drawn to this site by the technical yet friendly atmosphere. I had zero experience with real flashlights - more a torch and pitchfork type of guy.

The thoughtful comments and product reviews have lured and hooked me into a new hobby.
Not to diminish any other reviewers, but your's in particular helped me understand how little I know and how far this field extends.

I have purchased two lights based on your recommendations and look forward to your next analysis.

Thanks very much,

Michael


----------



## selfbuilt

Not Hot said:


> Not to diminish any other reviewers, but your's in particular helped me understand how little I know and how far this field extends.


My pleasure, glad you have found them useful.

And :welcome:


----------



## recDNA

Do you ever have time to go to the movies or some other fun activity besides work and reviews?

Thanks! I'd be in the tall grass without your reviews.


----------



## selfbuilt

recDNA said:


> Do you ever have time to go to the movies or some other fun activity besides work and reviews?


Does analyzing whisky (and whisky reviews) count?  http://whiskyanalysis.com/

it's true that I don't have a lot of classical "free time" given work and my hobbies, but yes, I do enjoy seeing movies with the Mrs.


----------



## bykfixer

No Malkoffs?


----------



## selfbuilt

bykfixer said:


> No Malkoffs?


That's true, I've never reviewed one. I never intended to do a comprehensive survey of lights, simply what I had from personal purchases, or (more recently) from what was sent to me for review.


----------



## Saddlerman

Thank you for the great review Selfbuilt 

I have been reading a kot of your reviews and it really helps a lot when choosing a light and making decisions as it can be quite overwhelming when looking at all the different choices


----------



## damanlx

Any chance you could review EAGTAC SX30C2 and/or MX30L3...?


----------



## LarryB

I've tried to see if you've given an explanation somewhere, but can't find it, so if you have I apologize in advance for bothering you, but I'm curious--I find that you have measured lights that you don't review. For instance in your Thrunite TN4A review you compare the flashlight against the Fenix E41 among others, but I can't find an E41 review anywhere. Are you actually obtaining the light, measuring it but not reviewing it? If so, could you do a micro (much smaller than your mini) review and at least give your impressions? 

Woops--discovered your 4AA group test--I suspect that the E41 was very atypical, as it looks like it was the only one that wasn't fully reviewed. Is that because you're just not particularly impressed with Fenix?


----------



## selfbuilt

Hi all,
I know I haven't been around for a long time - sorry for not stopping by earlier to give y'all an update. 

My work life got pretty crazy last year, when I was asked to take on a whole new bunch of responsibilities (and travel) - basically, doing the work of an extra 1.5 individuals on top of all my old responsibilities. Unfortunately, this will likely get even worse in the short-term as we loose even more people (and then I will need to train some new folks to help take some of the load off). Between that and my whisky reviewing hobby (http://whiskyanalysis.com/), I have had NO time to even test any of the flashlights I have on hand.

I feel bad about this situation, since I had more than a dozen lights in various stages of testing before the end of last year. I have since informed all the makers who have asked that I am no longer taking lights for the foreseeable future. I do hope to post at least a cursory analysis of the lights on hand, but not sure when I will find the time. :sigh:

I appreciate all the well wishes, and will try to check in a bit more frequently. :wave:


----------



## U2v5

Thanks for the update as I know all look forward to your review work. Best wishes. 

[emoji106]🏻[emoji41]


----------



## richbuff

Thanks for popping in and letting us know that you are all good/ok/fine. A lot of people were worrying about you, and a lot of people were wondering how you are doing.

I started missing your regular contributions a while back, when I checked regularly for the appearance of your highly anticipated Meteor M43 review, and none ever appeared. 

I feel very grateful that your past few reviews on recent products were provided by you to us, even though you were super busy at the time that you made and provided the reviews. 

Your review of the Niwalker MM15 is what got me started on high-performance flashlights. 

I think the flashlight industry should offer you double the income to wrest you from your current work; that is still not commensurate with how extremely valuable your contributions to this industry are. However large an offer, whatever it takes, would be the correct offer to get this done.


----------



## kreisl

selfbuilt said:


> when I was asked to take on a whole new bunch of responsibilities (and travel) - basically, doing the work of an extra 1.5 individuals on top of all my old responsibilities.


1.5 + 1 = factor 2.5 ? 😵
If you're getting now 2.5x of your original pay, then no complaints here 

At least a 50% increase in pay, for a total 1.5x factor, would be great to begin with.

I hope things are working out for you, maybe you could review again some zebra lights for us on the very next occasion. They're always hot items on CPF.


----------



## flashflood

selfbuilt said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been around for a long time - sorry for not stopping by earlier to give y'all an update.
> 
> My work life got pretty crazy last year, when I was asked to take on a whole new bunch of responsibilities (and travel) - basically, doing the work of an extra 1.5 individuals on top of all my old responsibilities. Unfortunately, this will likely get even worse in the short-term as we loose even more people (and then I will need to train some new folks to help take some of the load off). Between that and my whisky reviewing hobby (http://whiskyanalysis.com/), I have had NO time to even test any of the flashlights I have on hand.
> 
> I feel bad about this situation, since I had more than a dozen lights in various stages of testing before the end of last year. I have since informed all the makers who have asked that I am no longer taking lights for the foreseeable future. I do hope to post at least a cursory analysis of the lights on hand, but not sure when I will find the time. :sigh:
> 
> I appreciate all the well wishes, and will try to check in a bit more frequently. :wave:



No need to apologize. You've provided an incredible service to this community, for years, for free. Given all the added work responsibility, we can certainly understand why you'd be focused less on flashlights and more on whiskey...


----------



## desmobob

selfbuilt said:


> <SNIP>I have had NO time to even test any of the flashlights I have on hand.
> 
> I feel bad about this situation, since I had more than a dozen lights in various stages of testing before the end of last year. I have since informed all the makers who have asked that I am no longer taking lights for the foreseeable future. I do hope to post at least a cursory analysis of the lights on hand, but not sure when I will find the time. :sigh:
> 
> I appreciate all the well wishes, and will try to check in a bit more frequently. :wave:



No need to apologize; you have provided the forum with an incredible wealth of information and a hugely valuable resource for members making purchase decisions.

I belong to several hobby forums and I can't think of any individual who has provided so much for the members. Best of luck with the whisky reviews! (I like Balvenie Double-wood.)

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Your service has been admirable, and I credit much of my knowledge base to your consistent approach and methodology of testing. I appreciate you letting us know what is going on-I wanted to write & inquire but my logic was if your time was stretched to it's limit then emails from a large group wouldn't help. I wish we could help...
Thanks for the years of evaluations you have provided!


----------



## selfbuilt

Thanks for all the support and understanding everyone. And no, kreisl, my work pay did not go up - although that certainly would have been nice! 

This summer has actually been _busier_ than before, as I'm now bringing new staff up to speed. But we've agreed that I will go back to a more standard work arrangement by next summer. But for now I'm still swamped!

I've just started a sales thread in the marketplace, for some of the most recent lights I've reviewed. You can check them out here. Depending on interest, I may do some additional sell offs in the future (time permitting!).

Cheers! :wave:


----------



## vinhnguyen54

Hello Selfbuilt,

I will dearly wait for your return this summer. I have some exciting lights I would love to send your way 

Vinh


----------



## selfbuilt

Sadly, still no time to get back into reviewing right now (we'll see how things go).

But I've just launched my most recent flashlight sale - a PREMIUM MYSTERY BOX offer. Check out my sales thread for more info. :wave:


----------



## LogansRun

Selfbuilt, it's been a pleasure reading your flashlight reviews these past years (I've been on CPF under another handle since 2008, which I can no longer access) and only recently returned to CPF. Thanks so much for your reviews - it has inspired many purchases.

Btw, I just checked out your whiskey review site - another unfortunately, expensive hobby I've gotten into - and enjoy those reviews as well. 

I will raise a glass of Hibiki 12yr or Chichibu The Floor Malted from my collection to you!


----------

